# Gentoo-PC um "Thin"-Client erweitern

## NueX

Hallo zusammen! (nach langer Zeit)

Ich durchstöbere schon seit einiger Zeit Foren und Anleitungen auf der Suche nach Lösungen zu folgendem Problem, bin aber noch nicht richtig fündig geworden:

Ich habe hier ein wunderbar laufendes Gentoo-Mehrbenutzer-System auf AMD64-Basis und möchte von einem weiteren i386-Rechner im Netzwerk dasselbe System (graphische Oberfläche mit aller Software) mit denselben Nutzern und deren Einstellungen benutzen. Da die Festplatte in dem Rechner marode ist, wäre eine mini-Installation auf Floppy / USB-Stick wohl sinnvoller. 

Im Netz stößt man schnell auf das Linux Terminal Server Projekt, das schon in die Richtung zu gehen scheint. Doch bei Sachen wie DHCP hörts schon auf, darauf habe ich in dem Netzwerk keinen Einfluss. Dafür wären Sachen wie Sound und Drucker am Client vom Client aus steuerbar eine nette Sache.

Eine andere vielversprechende Lösung wäre NX von nomachine.com. Die haben wohl vor allem viel bei der Performance übers Netz erreicht.

Die naheliegenste Lösung wäre ein einfaches X-forwarding, wobei sich da die Frage der Performance stellt und wie man das mit Soundausgabe am Client regeln könnte.

Wichtig wäre mir, möglichst einfach das bestehende System mit allen Nutzern und Software auf einen Netzwerk-Client zu erweitern. Welche Methoden könnt ihr mir da empfehlen? Was muss dafür auf dem Client installiert werden?

Vielen Dank im Voraus,

NueX

----------

## Evildad

Letztens bin ich hierüber gestolpert.

Keine Ahnung ob das funktioniert aber falls es bei Dir tut lass es mich wissen   :Very Happy: 

Grüsse

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *NueX wrote:*   

> [...]habe hier ein wunderbar laufendes Gentoo-Mehrbenutzer-System auf AMD64-Basis [...] möchte von einem weiteren i386-Rechner im Netzwerk dasselbe System (graphische Oberfläche mit aller Software) mit denselben Nutzern und deren Einstellungen benutzen
> 
> [...]wäre eine mini-Installation auf Floppy / USB-Stick wohl sinnvoller[...]Linux Terminal Server Projekt, das schon in die Richtung zu gehen scheint. Doch bei Sachen wie DHCP hörts schon auf, darauf habe ich in dem Netzwerk keinen Einfluss.

 

Ich verstehe da den Zusammenhang gerade nicht ganz. Wenn du von Floppy oder USB bootest (was bei einem 386er kaum gehen wird) brauchst du ja gar kein DHCP. Dann kannst du die Adresse eh manuell vergeben und das System via NFS mounten. Wenn du jedoch eine PXE fähige Netzkarte hast, kannst du direkt (ohne von irgend einem anderen Medium) booten. Aber auch da sehe ich das Problem nicht ganz. Denn wenn du doch eine eigene Maschine hast, warum kannst du denn auf dieser keinen DHCP installieren? Du kannst ihn ja so konfigurieren, dass er nur auf die MAC Adresse aus dem i386er reagiert. 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## NueX

Vielleicht habe ich das Prinzip auch noch nicht ganz verstanden. Stimmt, dass der Client ne IP-Adresse kriegt, ist nicht das Problem. Wenn man bei PXE auch nen hostname statt ner IP angeben kann, von dem gebootet werden soll, sollte auch das gehen. Auch das mit USB-Stick / Floppy müsste hinhauen.

Aber bleibt das viel grundlegendere Fragezeichen: Wie krieg ich es am einfachsten hin, an den laufenden Rechner (Server) den zweiten Rechner (Client) anzubinden, das man beim davorsitzen gar nicht merkt, dass man über Netzwerk arbeitet? (z.B. Sound auf dem Client abspielen statt aufm Server, das könnte stören  :Wink:  ) Die ganzen LTSP bzw. NX Sachen basieren doch darauf, dass ich Client-Systeme in Unterverzeichnissen z.B. /ClientSys/ auf dem Server liegen habe, daher dort auch alle Benutzer liegen. Das hat ja mit dem Server-System wenig zu tun, denn da liegen doch alle Benutzer in /home/. Eine Lösung wäre vielleicht, NX bzw. LTSP einzurichten und dann auch vom Server nur noch darüber zuzugreifen. Aber wie geht das dann mit den Architekturen x86 vs. amd64? Vielleicht bin ich auch noch etwas zu planlos. Hoffe jemand hat noch nen Tipp für die Umsetzung.

Gruß, NueX

----------

## Max Steel

Hmm, versuchs doch über RDP.

Das ist denke ich das was du möchtest.

----------

## schmidicom

Ich habe sowas mit Linux zwar noch nie gemacht aber schon oft mit Windows.

Das Problem dabei war immer das es ohne ein Basis-System auf dem Client nicht funktionierte. Und ich fürchte das es bei Linux nicht anders ist.

Ich kann dir nur sagen wie wir es dazumals in der Windows umgebung gemacht haben:

Wir stellten damals einen Sever zusammen mit all der Software die wir haben wollten. Danach bauten wir auf den Client's ein Minimalisten-Windows auf.

Diese Clients starteten automatisch und logten sich auch gleich mit einem defaultuser vollautomatisch ein. Gleich nach dem login des defaultuser wurde anstelle des "Desktop-Manager" explorer.exe der Remote-Desktop gestartet der eine Verbindung zum server aufbaute. In diesem RemoteDesktop-Fenster konnten sich die User dann anmelden und hatten somit sämtliche Programme des Servers zur verfügung. Die Soundausgabe wurde an das Minimal-Windows des Clients weitergegeben und so hat es auch lange funktioniert.

Wenn jetzt dein Client auch ein amd64 wäre gäbe es sicher eine andere Lösung aber wenn die arch. nicht übereinstimmt fürchte ich bleibt dir keine andere Lösung als etwas änliches aufzubauen wie wir es damals machten nur eben auf Linux-Basis.

hoffe das hilft dir weiter.   :Wink: 

----------

## wols

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Ich habe sowas mit Linux zwar noch nie gemacht aber schon oft mit Windows.
> 
> Das Problem dabei war immer das es ohne ein Basis-System auf dem Client nicht funktionierte. Und ich fürchte das es bei Linux nicht anders ist.[...]

 

Hallo, hallo,

nimm ihm bitte nicht den Mut mit Befürchtungen (ist doch nicht schlimm wenn Du es nicht weißt).

Ein erster Anlaufpunkt wäre z. B. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/diskless-howto.xml

Eine (funktionierende) Schnell-Anleitung poste ich bei Bedarf gerne. Bei mir bootet täglich ein diskless Kinderzimmer-ThinClient ohne "Basis-system auf dem Client"  :Smile: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *wols wrote:*   

>  *schmidicom wrote:*   Ich habe sowas mit Linux zwar noch nie gemacht aber schon oft mit Windows.
> 
> Das Problem dabei war immer das es ohne ein Basis-System auf dem Client nicht funktionierte. Und ich fürchte das es bei Linux nicht anders ist.[...] 
> 
> Hallo, hallo,
> ...

 

Bitte poste es mal, und wenn es gut, noch ein Link zu deinem Thin-Clienten.

Wie schauts denn mit Filmen aus? Kann ich DVDs und so gut schauen?

Danke  :Smile: 

----------

## wols

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Wie schauts denn mit Filmen aus? Kann ich DVDs und so gut schauen?

 

Ist von der Leistungsfähigkeit des Clients abhängig...

----------

## schmidicom

 *wols wrote:*   

>  *schmidicom wrote:*   Ich habe sowas mit Linux zwar noch nie gemacht aber schon oft mit Windows.
> 
> Das Problem dabei war immer das es ohne ein Basis-System auf dem Client nicht funktionierte. Und ich fürchte das es bei Linux nicht anders ist.[...] 
> 
> Hallo, hallo,
> ...

 

Jo schöne sache das, aber....

...ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das das auch klapt wenn die arch nicht gleich ist.

Denn dann müsste man ja unter /diskless/192.168.1.21/ ein vollständiges Gentoo hochziehen und da bau ich doch lieber ne HD beim Client ein.   :Laughing: 

----------

## wols

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> ...ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das das auch klapt wenn die arch nicht gleich ist.
> 
> Denn dann müsste man ja unter /diskless/192.168.1.21/ ein vollständiges Gentoo hochziehen und da bau ich doch lieber ne HD beim Client ein.  

 

Hallo, das geht ganz gut:

Unter /diskless/192.168.1.21/ liegt eine vollständige Gentoo-Verzeichnisstruktur. Die Client-abhängigen Sachen (z. B. Network) werden ja sowieso dort im ../etc konfiguriert. Jetzt kommt der Clou - auf das z. B. (leere) /diskless/192.168.1.21/usr/ wird read-only das /usr des Servers gemountet.

Ich hatte am Anfang auch Bedenken weil mein Server AMD-K7 mit Matrox-GK und meine diskless Kinderzimmer-Clients INTEL-CELERON und INTEL-P3 mit Intel-GK. Man muß aber nur alles was von Server u. Clients benötigt wird auf dem Server emergen und die Optimierungen in dessen /etc/make.conf auf dem kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner lassen (im "ungünstigsten" Fall i386). Bei mir funktioniert die beschriebene Kombination mit CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu" und CFLAGS="-Os -pipe", also ohne "-mcpu="-Optimierung für die drei Systeme die auf /usr usw. zugreifen.

Spezielle Sachen der Clients werden halt vom Server nie gebraucht sind aber installiert...

Ich wollte ja gerade vermeiden mehr als ein System (den Server) pflegen zu müssen. Geht wirklich  :Wink: 

----------

## Max Steel

Joa das geht, du könntest allerdings auch:

Auf dem Server den Server aufziehen mit allen Optimierungen die du brauchst, und dann noch eine Partition, oder Festplatte im Server die unter

/clients gemountet wird.

Dadrinnen befindet sich das Client-Gentoo mit dem kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner aller Clients.

Und nur das wird "herausgegeben" an die Clients.

----------

## NueX

Ich möchte hire nur kurz berichten, wie ich weitergekommen bin.

Ich habe mich nach etwas rumprobieren für die Lösung mittels NoMachine von NX (www.nomachine.com) entschieden. Das ganze ging erstaunlich problemlos, ich kann jedem nur dazu raten!

Auf dem Server war nur ein 

```
# emerge nxserver-freenx
```

 nötig, danach noch das kurze einrichten wie es als Info am Ende des emerge erscheint und das Hinzufügen zum richtigen Runlevel.

Auf dem Client habe ich aus Bequemlichkeit ein ubuntu installiert und darauf den kommerziellen (kostenlosen) NX Client eingerichtet. Nun startet der Rechner automatisch X11 und dort erscheint nur das kleine Anmeldefenster des NX Clients mit der Abfrage von Benutzername und Passwort. Nach dem Einloggen kann man am Client arbeiten, als säße man direkt am Server.

Vorteile: Alle Kommunikation läuft über ssh, also ist kein weiterer Port nötig, die Sessions lassen sich pausieren und an einem beliebigen anderen NX Client auf der Welt wieder aufnehmen, übers lokale Netzwerk läuft sogar Audio (fast) ruckelfrei, evtl. kann man da noch etwas tunen. Dazu ist nur nötig, beim NX Client den "Multimedia Support" einzuschalten und bei Programmen die Sound auf dem Client ausgeben sollen den "Enhanced Sound Daemon" zu wählen. Mehr muss man nicht konfigurieren! Sogar kleine Videos (z.B. Flash) kommen ruckelfrei durch die Leitung. Durch die Wahl der Bandbreite kann man mit diesem System sogar über DSL sehr flüssig arbeiten.

Kennt jemand ein Mini-Linux das gerade nur in den NX Client startet und diesen immer wieder bereithält auch wenn ihn jemand wegklickt? Das läuft im Moment leider noch etwas suboptimal.

Viele Grüße,

NueX

----------

## Evildad

Hey war das nicht mein Vorschlag?

Freut mich, dass es geklappt hat.

----------

## schmidicom

 *wols wrote:*   

>  *schmidicom wrote:*   ...ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das das auch klapt wenn die arch nicht gleich ist.
> 
> Denn dann müsste man ja unter /diskless/192.168.1.21/ ein vollständiges Gentoo hochziehen und da bau ich doch lieber ne HD beim Client ein.   
> 
> Hallo, das geht ganz gut:
> ...

 

Ich meinte damit eher das es ab dem Punkt nicht mehr geht wenn der Server 64bit Programme in /usr hat und der Client nur 32bit ausführen kann.

Was hier laut der ersten Aussage der Fall sein dürfte:

 *Quote:*   

> Ich habe hier ein wunderbar laufendes Gentoo-Mehrbenutzer-System auf AMD64-Basis und möchte von einem weiteren i386-Rechner im Netzwerk dasselbe System (graphische Oberfläche mit aller Software) mit denselben Nutzern und deren Einstellungen benutzen.

 

Wenn er aber auf seinem amd64 ein 32bit System drauf hat dann nehme ich alles zurück.

----------

## NueX

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Wenn er aber auf seinem amd64 ein 32bit System drauf hat dann nehme ich alles zurück.

 

Ne, auf dem AMD64 läuft natürlich ein 64Bit-Gentoo  :Wink:  Da mag der betagte i386 wohl nix mit anfangen. Deswegen dort das eigene ubuntu-System.

Gruß, NueX

----------

